# Problem mit signiertem Applet und Parametern



## eisenhauer (2. Mrz 2007)

Hi! Ich hab schon das forum vergeblich durchstöbert aber konnte keine antwort auf meine frage finden. ich habe ein signiertes applet dem ich parameter übergebe. Leider funktioniert das nicht, denn wenn ich in die den Applet-Tag die parameter-tags einfüge fragt mein browser nicht mehr nach ob er das applet ausführen soll sondern wirft gleich eine AccessControllerException.

weiß jemand rat? wenn ein ähnlicher thread schon existiert, bitte nicht schimpfen sondern einfach den link posten.

gruß
lukas


----------



## eisenhauer (2. Mrz 2007)

Ach ja ich habe es übrigens mit dem aktuellen Firefox und dem IE probiert...


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mrz 2007)

Zeig mal bitte den relevanten Inhalt der Webseite.
Außerdem ist die genaue Fehlermeldung interessant.


----------



## eisenhauer (2. Mrz 2007)

also mein applet-tag sieht so aus:

<APPLET CODE="UploadApplet.class" ARCHIVE="uploadappletS.jar" width="700" height="600">
	<param name="max_image_width" value=640>
	<param name="max_image_height" value=640>
	<param name="hash" value=12345>
	<param name="server_address" value="http://127.0.0.1/osc50/lukastest.php">
</APPLET>

Die Exception ist dann folgende:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission user.home read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPropertyAccess(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.getProperty(Unknown Source)
	at UploadPanel.<init>(UploadPanel.java:80)
	at UploadApplet.init(UploadApplet.java:27)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Er fragt wie gesagt nicht mehr nach, ob ich das zertifikat akzeptieren will sobald ich die parameter-tags eingebaut habe...


----------



## eisenhauer (2. Mrz 2007)

ok ich hab tomaten auf den augen .. der fehler hat nichts mit den parametern zu tun..hab nur übersehen, dass ich noch einen alten klassen namen im applet tag hatte mit einer klasse die noch nicht richtig lief ^^

naja jedenfalls danke falls jemand versucht hat das zu beantworten


----------

